# DISH Network(R) Introduces 7 New National HD Channels From MTV and BET Networks



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*DISH Network(R) Introduces Seven New National HD Channels From MTV Networks and BET Networks*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., April 10, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) (Nasdaq: DISH) asserted its HD supremacy by announcing an agreement with MTV Networks and BET Networks and launching high definition feeds of BET, CMT, COMEDY CENTRAL, MTV, Nickelodeon, Spike TV and VH1 at no additional cost to customers. 
"We are pleased to now offer our customers these top-rated high definition channels, and we look forward to a long-term partnership with MTV Networks and BET Networks that includes broad video on demand and Internet streaming rights," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "The launch of these channels is a testament to our continued HD leadership, as no one has more HD channels or a higher quality picture than DISH Network." 
"DISH Network is a valued and long-standing partner, and we're thrilled to expand that partnership by offering our full lineup of HD channels," said Denise Denson, executive vice president of Content Distribution and Marketing for MTV Networks and BET Networks. 
CMT HD, COMEDY CENTRAL HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD and VH1 HD are now available to DISH Network customers who subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 HD and above. BET HD is now available to customers who subscribe to Classic Silver 200 HD and above. Consumers who sign up for DISH Network may qualify to receive high definition programming for free for the first six months, along with a free HD DVR and free installation.

For more information about DISH Network's comprehensive HD lineup, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

*About DISH Network Corporation* 
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR(TM) ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.

*About MTV Networks *
MTV Networks, a division of Viacom (NYSE: VIA, VIA.B), is one of the world's leading creators of entertainment content, with brands that engage and connect diverse audiences across television, online, mobile, games, virtual worlds and consumer products. The company's portfolio spans more than 160 television channels and 350 digital media properties worldwide, and includes MTV, VH1, CMT, Logo, Harmonix, Nickelodeon, Nick at Nite, Noggin, The N, AddictingGames,  Neopets, COMEDY CENTRAL, Spike TV, TV Land, Atom, GameTrailers and Xfire.

*About BET Networks *
BET Networks, a division of Viacom Inc., is the nation's leading provider of quality entertainment, music, news and public affairs television programming for the African-American audience. The primary BET channel reaches more than 98 million households and can be seen in the United States, Canada, the Caribbean, the United Kingdom and sub-Saharan Africa. BET is the dominant African-American consumer brand with a diverse group of businesses extensions: BET.com, a leading Internet destination for Black entertainment, music, culture, and news; BET Digital Networks -- BET J, BET Gospel and BET Hip Hop, attractive alternatives for cutting-edge entertainment tastes; BET Home Entertainment, a collection of BET-branded offerings for the home environment including DVDs and video-on-demand; BET Mobile, which provides ringtones, games and video content for wireless devices; and BET International, which operates BET in the United Kingdom and oversees the extension of BET network programming for global distribution.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation 
http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The MTV/Viacom discussion is *here*.


----------

